
The Cognitive Style of PowerPoint (2003) [pdf] - cooperpellaton
http://users.ha.uth.gr/tgd/pt0501/09/Tufte.pdf
======
rhema
I published a paper on an alternative ZUI interface students used instead of
PowerPoint
[http://ecologylab.net/research/publications/mache_present.pd...](http://ecologylab.net/research/publications/mache_present.pdf)
.

I particularly enjoy Tufte's take on Miller's 7+-2. The idea is that smart
contextualization can extend short term memory, not just that we are stuck
with what we know.

